# 19x9.5 ET35 in the Rear: Who has done it?



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I combed through the suspension thread and saw the one CC on Merc reps. 

Who here runs a 9.5" < ET35 in the rear?

I'm slammed on FK's and was curious how well these fit. Any extra camber needed?

Also ic:

:beer::beer:


----------



## black11 (Oct 5, 2010)

lowrider or what  

That should work,my wheels are 34offset

you still have the fender roller?


----------



## ViperCC (May 23, 2011)

I'm running 19x9.5 et30 in the rear. It pokes, but no rubbing with ST Coilovers all the way down unless I have two people in the back. I'm running a little negative camber(~1-deg.) but it could use some more and a fender roll and it'll be fine even with people in the car. Running 235/35 tires. The FK's are lower, but you do have it 5mm more tucked in than me.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

ViperCC said:


> I'm running 19x9.5 et30 in the rear. It pokes, but no rubbing with ST Coilovers all the way down unless I have two people in the back. I'm running a little negative camber(~1-deg.) but it could use some more and a fender roll and it'll be fine even with people in the car. Running 235/35 tires. *The FK's are lower, but you do have it 5mm more tucked in than me.*


:beer:

And 225's... I should be fine then, we shall see. I am trying to find OEM Mercedes E63 AMG wheels in 19".


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

Me

+34 5x112 9.5" Tire: 235/35/19


----------



## pfeifstudd (Dec 23, 2010)

*2010 vw cc*

I am running 19"x9.5" with 275/30/19. Its a huge tire but its what the dealer put on it, if i replaced them i would go a little smaller. I am going next week to see if we can do coilovers as these have a bit of a poke on them.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Damn that looks perfect!

Woah 275's? Phew that is big.


----------



## pfeifstudd (Dec 23, 2010)

*cc*

Those mercedes rims would be sick on your car, it would be perfect if they didnt have the mercedes logo on them. Maybe they make reps?


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

pfeifstudd said:


> I am running 19"x9.5" with 275/30/19. Its a huge tire but its what the dealer put on it, if i replaced them i would go a little smaller. I am going next week to see if we can do coilovers as these have a bit of a poke on them.


Pics please


----------



## pfeifstudd (Dec 23, 2010)

CC U L8TR said:


> Pics please


These are the ones from when i purchased it. I have been waiting to take more once I can get it a little lower. Hope this helps.

Just for reference the rears are 19x9.5 +45mm and tires on rear are 275/30/zr19; fronts are 19x8.5 235/35/zr19. It was their showroom model.


----------



## BeatsByJetta (Oct 18, 2012)

nstabl said:


> Me
> 
> +34 5x112 9.5" Tire: 235/35/19


What size wheel and tire do you have up front?


----------



## dakkar (Oct 19, 2013)

will mbz wheels really fit with no rubbing or spacers needed?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

nstabl said:


> Me
> 
> +34 5x112 9.5" Tire: 235/35/19


Pic from the back?


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

im running 19" 9.5 ET40 squared 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-WHRk3NHf3TTmNnc2JZRXRocmc/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## dakkar (Oct 19, 2013)

brunoxmatoss said:


> im running 19" 9.5 ET40 squared
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-WHRk3NHf3TTmNnc2JZRXRocmc/edit?usp=sharing


sick ride bro!


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

brunoxmatoss said:


> im running 19" 9.5 ET40 squared
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-WHRk3NHf3TTmNnc2JZRXRocmc/edit?usp=sharing


pic's not working for me


----------



## Tomeguns (Dec 16, 2012)

*I saw that car it was in the show room.*

Wasn't that Larry Miller VW in Avondale about 5 years back? That was the exact car that has convinced me to buy one. 
BTW 275/30/19 is nearly the exact same side wall profile as a 235/35/19. The difference is 0.25mm. The 275 fits the wheels more precisely for handling.


----------



## CChristian (Jul 22, 2013)

19x9.5 +32 225/35/19
-4camber


----------

